# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  hỏi về T.Mobile (T659)

## thaonguyenxanh_9x

mình đang dùng điện thoai t.mobile (t659) mà sao mình kô thể vô wap miễn phí của sim sinh viên và kô thể cài gprs đc.
thân!

----------


## phamvanhoa7592

*điện thoại của bạn có hổ trợ kết nối gprs không? còn sim đang xài thì của mạng nào?

hướng dẫn kết nối gprs của mạng viettel*
*phạm vi phủ sóng gprs*: *hà nội* & tp.hcm 
*giá cước dịch vụ*, bảo gồm 2 gói: 
+ *gprs* 1: phí thuê bao tháng 5.000đ/tháng. cước sử dụng: 20đ/kb
+ *gprs* 2: phí thuê bao tháng 20.000đ/tháng. cước sử dụng : 6đ/kb
​
*đăng ký dịch vụ và cài đặt cấu hình:* 
+ đăng ký:
*gói cước gprs 1*: soạn tin nhắn: “*gprs1*” gửi tới *191*
*gói cước gprs 2*: soạn tin nhắn: “ *gprs2*” gửi tới *191*
+ tải cấu hình tự động:
khách hàng gửi tin nhắn : “ *gprs tênmáy*” gửi tới *191*
( tên máy không bao gồm tên của hãng sản xuất. ví dụ: sonyericsson p900 thì chỉ cần soạn tin: “gprs p900”, *nokia* 3230 chỉ cần soạn: “ *gprs* 3230” )
*các dịch vụ trên gprs:*
+ mms: *giá cước* 1.000đ/mms. *khách hàng* muốn đăng ký *dịch vụ* mms phải đăng ký *dịch vụ* gprs. cấu hình mms được gửi kèm với cấu hình gprs.
+ email, internet.
+ wap
+ tải nhạc chuông đa âm, âm thanh thực, game.. qua gprs

*hướng dẫn kết nối gprs của mạng vinaphone*

*cài đặt tự động gprs, mms* 
soạn tin nhắn nội dung: 
*set gprs* gửi đến số *333* 
*set mms* gửi đến số *333* 
áp dụng cho các loại máy grps sau: 
+ nokia: tất cả các máy 
+ samsung: v200 
+ sony-ericsson: tất cả các máy 
+ motorola: c350 
​
trong giây lát bạn sẽ nhận được tin nhắn trả lời. bạn phải ghi lại cấu hình vào máy để sử dụng. nếu bạn không thể cài đặt tự động, bạn phải cài đặt bằng tay với các thông số dưới đây 
*thông số gprs-vinaphone* 
+ homepage: http://wap.vinaphone.vnn.vn 
+ security: off 
+ ip address: 10.1.10.46 
+ bearer: *gprs* 
+ username: mms 
+ password: mms 
+ apn/gprs *access* point: *m3-world* 
*thông số mms-vinaphone* 
+ homepage: http://mms.vinaphone.vnn.vn:8002 
+ security: off 
+ ip address: 10.1.10.46 
+ bearer: *gprs* 
+ username: mms 
+ password: mms 
+ apn/gprs *access* point: *m3-mms* 

*hướng dẫn kết nối gprs của mạng mobifone*
cài đặt tự động gprs, mms 
soạn tin nhắn nội dung: 
*gprs* tênhãngloạimáy gửi đến số *994* 
*mms* tênhãngloạimáy gửi đến số *994* 
tên hãng viết tắt: 
nokia - n; *samsung* - sa; *sony* *ericsson* - e; 
motorola - m; lg - l; siemens - s 
ví dụ: *gprs* n7210 hoặc mms n7210 cho máy *nokia* 7210 
*thông số gprs-mobifone* 
+ homepage: http://wap.mobifone.com.vn 
+ security: off 
+ ip address: 203.162.21.114 
+ bearer: *gprs* 
+ username: mms 
+ password: mms 
+ apn/gprs *access* point: *m-i090* 
​
*thông số mms-mobifone* 
+ homepage: http://203.162.21.114/mmsc 
+ security: off 
+ ip address: 203.162.21.114 
+ bearer: *gprs* 
+ username: mms 
+ password: mms 
+ apn/gprs *access* point: *m-i090*

----------

